# Rubbing noise in wall?



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Hey guys, i have a rubbing noise coming from the interior wall.
It is not a water pipe, and it isn't a tree rubbing against the gutter or anything, anyone know what it is???
Feedback is appreciated!!!!
'


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Day - night? Where do you live…close to the woods.. Any critters around your place? Not enough info


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Funny story - this guy i know was dating this girl i know, he oculdnt do anythign to please her, so he bought a cute fuzzy kitten. Cat goes missing. Shes pissed. Find cat in the wall cavity 3 days later, cat's still alive to this day.

Could be any kind of random rodent, squirrel … good luck .. and WE WANT PICS lol.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Okay… I live in Guelph Ontario.
There is plenty of critters here, but as far as I'm concerned, it can't be a mouse, as i think a mouse would make a more scratching noise.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Zombies … definately Zombies.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

that's just silly, zombies aren't real. it's a chupacabra.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Bees

if not, then the chupacabra, definitely.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Mice, mote than likely.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

COULD B A GUMP


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had a cat, honey bee hive, chipmunks, squirrels, mice and bats in my walls. Anything is possible. Especially after the light winter as the chipmunk population has exploded.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Not a GUMP. I trapped the last one this year and sent it to my ex wife.
Bill


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Gremlins?
It could be a wire- electrical, cable TV. Cut a hole in the wall and have someone stick their hand inside to see what it is.


----------



## seriousturtle (Apr 13, 2009)

Pumpkinhead?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Probably critters of some kind. Check your vent spaces (soffit vents, foundation vents, etc) for holes. Check where pipes, etc pass thru your foundation. Some critters are able to get thru some very small openings, and once they're in your attic or under your house, they can get almost anywhere. Rats, mice and squirrels love to build nests in wall cavities.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

Sasquatch?


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

You know the Previous owner Told you he got 'divorced'

Well


> ?


????


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Go buy one of those fiber optic camera things from home depot, drill a small hole in the drywall and stick the camera in. Should give you an idea of what it might be. Those cameras are handy for a lot of things if you are the DIY type. If not, you could always return it if it wasn't useful.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Ok gents, I may be crazy or just ignorant. We all ready know about the ignorant part.

It could be foundation slippage. If it's been a very dry summer, those studs could be shifting.

For what it's worth, I hope one of the more experienced Lumber Jocks can debunk my theory right away. Besides, being wrong is my favorite hobby.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

This is why I avoid designing kitchens with a tall double oven cabinet in the corner.

True Story. 
I had to go out to uninstall some cabinets because the ladies cat was walking on top and fell into the void space behind the corner double oven cabinet.
We had to make a dust cover to close it off so the lil' fella wouldn't repeat its performance.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

There are some things I am happier not knowing. What is crawling around in my walls is one of those things.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Yeah….., a zombie.. Gotta purchase one of these: http://www.opticsplanet.com/zero-zombie-kit.html


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Cut a hole.


----------

